# Phrag Mont Mado



## FlowerFaerie (Nov 17, 2011)

It made me wait a while.... but it's been worth it. Finally, the first flower is open  There are 3 more buds forming , so it looks as though I will have quite a display to come.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2011)

From Ratcliffe? What's the cross?


----------



## toddybear (Nov 17, 2011)

Lovely! It's andreeteae x caricinum.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2011)

OK, thanks.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 17, 2011)

Delicate!


----------



## Shiva (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice and interesting but not registered yet.


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Nov 17, 2011)

Not registered? I didn't know that. Does that mean I couldn't show it if I thought it was good enough at some point? 
Not that I'm planning to ( I can't get to orchid shows ).... I'm just wondering and wanting to learn more!
Meantime, I'm just enjoying it.


----------



## Shiva (Nov 17, 2011)

It's a beautiful flower, registered or not. But if you were to get a HCC or an AM for it you would have to find out who gave it that name and either ask him whether he wants to register the plant himself or allow you to register it on whatever name you want. My sense is that if you pay for it, you should give it the name you want. What do the judges on this forum think?


----------



## Orchidzrule (Nov 17, 2011)

FlowerFaerie, you can exhibit it and have it judged (including AOS judging), as long as you know the parentage--and you do--whether the cross is registered or not. If you were to get an AOS award for it, you would be in the odd (but not infrequent) position of having to give it a clonal name, even though it does not (apparently) have an official grex name. So it could be something along the lines of: 
Phragmedium (andreettae x caricinum) 'Flower Faerie' ## AM/AOS 

And, although I'm no judge, I agree with Shiva--I think you also *should* be able to register the cross, whether you are allowed to or not. (Although it certainly would be a nice gesture to approach the person who made the cross.) The other thing is, it might be a case where the person has named it and the registration is pending, hence it not appearing in the list of registered crosses. If this is the case, then Mont Mado would replace (andreettae x caricinum) in the name once the registration was complete.

By the way, it's a really attractive flower! And you obviously are growing it well, with all those buds. I'll play Eric's role and ask if you have a photo of the whole plant?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2011)

:smitten:I really like this one. It looks like andreetae is going to be a great parent.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2011)

The plant can only be registered by or with the permission of someone who states they made the cross. Funny it looks a lot like a schlimii cross. I wonder if it would be fragrant also?


----------



## Susie11 (Nov 18, 2011)

A lovely phrag. My Mont Fallu is in spike and the first buds are forming   I can't wait...


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm with Dot. It did come out surprisingly nice.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh yeah, that's a cutie! What's the flower size?


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Nov 18, 2011)

NYEric -
I have the impression it could be very lightly fragrant, but hasn't been open long so it's probably a bit early to say, yet. If anything develops, I'll let you know. (Any excuse to keep sniffing my orchids) :rollhappy:

Goldenrose - 
The flower is approx 3 inches from top to toe, and 4 inches horizontally (petals 1/2 inch wide) - & I suppose it may grow a little more, as it only opened yesterday. But it's also very dainty... 

Orchidzrule -
Here's the whole plant. I'll post again when more flowers have opened & it looks a little more complete.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## W. Beetus (Nov 18, 2011)

That's quite a nice hybrid. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Nov 26, 2011)

Much sniffing eventually revealed a faint hint of fragrance. Nice, but I practically had to wear the flower on my nose to smell it!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 26, 2011)

FlowerFaerie said:


> Much sniffing eventually revealed a faint hint of fragrance. Nice, but I practically had to wear the flower on my nose to smell it!



What a picture! :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2011)

Most orchid scents are subtle. What's it smell like?


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Dec 7, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Most orchid scents are subtle. What's it smell like?



Update - There are now 2 flowers fully open & 3 buds on the way. The fragrance has become more apparent over time, but it's more noticeable that the air near the plant smells nice than being a strong scent that I can follow to the flower... 
I find it a light & "rosy" type scent. :rollhappy:
Anyway - here it is with 2 fully opened slippers. I like it more & more as time goes on.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 7, 2011)

Mmmmm... definitly a very interesting cross!!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 7, 2011)

See, you have to take time to smell the flowers!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 7, 2011)

Very pretty. I love the color.


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 9, 2011)

Very very nice!


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Jan 23, 2012)

Update: Here it is in full flower. I'm very pleased with this one.
It was one day short of holding 6 blooms..... (as no 6 opened,1 fell off!) but I can't complain - 5 makes a very nice show on it's first flowering.
The scent is more noticeable now, too.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 23, 2012)

Quite a show!!! Jean


----------



## Silvan (Jan 23, 2012)

I love it! Thanks for sharing


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 23, 2012)

that is great,do you know where you got it?


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Jan 23, 2012)

It came from Ratcliffes, & is EYOF breeding. I'm not going to say "That's why it's so beautiful", because other people also breed lovely orchids, but you know what I mean....


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2012)

That is a great display. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 26, 2012)

Orchidzrule said:


> FlowerFaerie, you can exhibit it and have it judged (including AOS judging), as long as you know the parentage--and you do--whether the cross is registered or not. If you were to get an AOS award for it, you would be in the odd (but not infrequent) position of having to give it a clonal name, even though it does not (apparently) have an official grex name. So it could be something along the lines of:
> Phragmedium (andreettae x caricinum) 'Flower Faerie' ## AM/AOS
> 
> And, although I'm no judge, I agree with Shiva--I think you also *should* be able to register the cross, whether you are allowed to or not. (Although it certainly would be a nice gesture to approach the person who made the cross.) The other thing is, it might be a case where the person has named it and the registration is pending, hence it not appearing in the list of registered crosses. If this is the case, then Mont Mado would replace (andreettae x caricinum) in the name once the registration was complete.
> ...



I’m agree with you, except the for ‘’ allowed or not ’’ 
It is like putting your name on a piece of art of somebody else (paint, book, music.. etc…) and it is fraud.

Mont Mado is a pending name from the Eric Young Fondation.


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Jan 26, 2012)

Phrag-Plus said:


> I’m agree with you, except the for ‘’ allowed or not ’’
> It is like putting your name on a piece of art of somebody else (paint, book, music.. etc…) and it is fraud.
> 
> Mont Mado is a pending name from the Eric Young Fondation.



Thank you. 
I don't have any plans to show it - or to fiddle about with its name (it's perfectly happy with the one it has already!) , but more in increasing my understanding of "How Things Work" in orchids.
I think I must have been the little girl who asked "WHY?" about everything - the more I learn, the happier I am! :rollhappy:


----------



## koshki (Jan 26, 2012)

Fantastic! 

I can't seem to keep two open blooms on a plant for more than a day. If I don't take a photo the day the second one opens, I'll find the first one on the floor the next morning...


----------

